

What’s the Best Way to Fix the Patent System’s Problems? - teachingaway
http://www.cato-unbound.org/2014/09/15/christina-mulligan/whats-best-way-fix-patent-systems-problems

======
dozzie
The best ways to fix _US_ patent system? I see two:

1) Determine whether the claim is an invention _before_ granting patent.

2) For overly broad patents, revoke _whole_ patent instead of just excessive
part, without ability to reclaim fixed patent.

